# Texas Cooler Stereos



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

On the one hand,
someone who is making a buck from his/hers idea is the American way and is way cool.

On the other hand,
not on one of my fishing boats.
(I did have an 8-track and fm/am radio on the cruiser, but I partied on it sometimes)


----------



## crazybeard (Jun 20, 2014)

That's actually a pretty cool idea. I've been contemplating how to add some decent sound without making it too complicated. I wouldn't want all the lights and such, but the speaker in the cooler is a decent idea. I was thinking about doing something like this that would attach to my existing cooler and could be removed as well.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I like it because I am not cutting up my boat and it’s useful for so many other activities. Not to mention it can go on a new boat or any boat needed.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Here it is in motion


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

It will probably last longer, being able to remove it and store it in the garage out of the elements. Great for tailgating too.


----------

